# Cleanskin Beer?



## petesbrew (25/9/08)

I saw this recently while grabbing a bottle of wine.
It was going for roughly $33 a case.
Anyone tried this? I'm not tempted...

edit: I think it was Chamber Cellars where i saw it.


----------



## Paul H (25/9/08)

petesbrew said:


> I saw this recently while grabbing a bottle of wine.
> It was going for roughly $33 a case.
> Anyone tried this? I'm not tempted...
> 
> edit: I think it was Chamber Cellars where i saw it.



They must have removed the labels from "Hammer & Tongs" :icon_drool2:


----------



## mr_fuggles (25/9/08)

it's korean i think


----------



## PostModern (25/9/08)

Do they at least put a style on it, so you at least have an idea what's in the bottle? Or is "beer" that thin yellow stuff with fizz I see under about 4000 labels atm?


----------



## petesbrew (25/9/08)

PostModern said:


> Do they at least put a style on it, so you at least have an idea what's in the bottle? Or is "beer" that thin yellow stuff with fizz I see under about 4000 labels atm?


"imported premium cleanskin beer"

link


----------



## earle (25/9/08)

I see from the add that it is both New and Exciting, both characteristics that I look for in a beer.


----------



## pokolbinguy (25/9/08)

Im intrigued....and a little scared at the same time..... :unsure:


----------



## winkle (25/9/08)

(s)Hite?


----------



## Katherine (25/9/08)

The original clean skins for wine were fantastic... then there was a grape glut and it all went to poo! 

Might be nice beer...


----------



## Andrew (25/9/08)

Only in NSW..... Here in SA any cleanskin beer selling is illegal due to the category B 10-cent refund deposit system in operation.
Dontcha love the different laws between states over something as common as alcohol?

Cheers


----------



## Doc (21/3/09)

I saw this advertised on the blackboard outside Chambers Cellars at Carlingford today.
Got my interest just from a WTF point of view.
I wonder if it is excess from Brewtopia ??

Doc


----------

